# Nursing in wrap or sling with big breasts?



## Noel_P (May 29, 2009)

I've searched the forum and found lots of suggestions for ring slings for nursing mommies with big breasts - but what about Moby wraps? I love my Moby, but just can't seem to master any of the nursing holds. I'm wondering if it's just that my boobs are too big. I can manage it if I skip wrapping DS's head and just hold him on that side, but if I try to wrap his head for support his little face gets smooshed into the booby. I'd really like to be completely hands free. Am I just better off to get a ring sling for nursing, and if so which one? My biggest issue with the ring slings is that I think my back will hurt, I love that the Moby distributes the weight evenly across my entire back. TIA!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I wore an H pre-breastfeeding so I understand big chested - I had seen this video once and I wish I could find it about nursing in a moby, I followed it and was able to do it amazingly enough. I'll try to dig it up but I'll explain it in words here as best I can.

w/the marker in the center, ends crossed behind your back and coming over your shoulders (but not inside the center section) pick up your baby and put them in the center pocket section (holding them there because it's not tied or secure at all) and hold them in the position you'd like to nurse them in, then take the end coming over your shoulder by the baby's head and scrunch it up width wise and cross it over your front so it goes behind the babys head (not spread out over it) and then under their body and pull around to your back. Then take the other end coming over the other shoulder and let it spread out over the body of your baby crossing it to the other side and bring to the back and tie. Clear as mud?

I'll try to find the video! promise


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it this video? 



 This is the only way I can nurse in a wrap. The whole "bounce them down (from a standard front carry) and latch them on" thing does NOT work, I just end up smothering the poor kid. This way I latch him on and wrap around him, so I can make sure he's in the right position and I'm just supporting him in that position. This is the only way I can be sure his nose isn't being pressed into me and it's easy to latch him on again if he lets go (and I can fold the center part down away from his head if it's bothering him or if i want to see what he's up to or help him latch or whatever).


----------

